# So is the Doncaster expo worth going to?



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a 200 mile round trip for me, and i've been to most of the Kidderminster shows

How does the Doncaster one compare?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Its bigger and better but miles busier. Loads more kit. Kidderminster has a better selection of lizards but you can find some gems at Donny. Personal opinion Donny was the best show last year (I didnt go to Kempton)


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Haven't been to Kempton, but donny rocks imo for me it is a kick in the arse off a 500 mile round trip lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

BTW its an hour and a half from me to you then the journey your doing on top and id do it again if my car was running


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I was looking to get a panther chameleon but i don't know if the £40 petrol and entry fees will be worth it


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I was looking to get a panther chameleon but i don't know if the £40 petrol and entry fees will be worth it


Youll walk away with more...... :whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We always go regardless to if we plan to buy much or not, its a day out and always nice to see whats up for grabs. There are usually a few people with panthers as I looked at them last year. Its better than the Kidderminster show : victory:


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I may go then... 

Might hang around at closing for late minute deals lol though i'm the WORST at bartering haha


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i will be going to the doncaster show to pick a few things up, even though its a 5hour drive each way.

i think its a good show, but in my opinion i prefered kempton to donny and kidderminster last year 

by the sounds of things kempton is going to be much bigger than last year as they are opening the top floor up


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

5 hours just to get there... :sadface


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I was looking to get a panther chameleon but i don't know if the £40 petrol and entry fees will be worth it


 if u wont pay £40 petrol and entry fees for a panther chameleon.imo why buy one? not being funny just saying how it is


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

lewisdark86 said:


> if u wont pay £40 petrol and entry fees for a panther chameleon.imo why buy one? not being funny just saying how it is


Well there may not BE any panther chams there, or not one that I feel connected to enough to want to take home that's why

Plus I could travel elsewhere to get one from a private seller instead of a couple hundred miles worth of driving for no reason :whistling2:


----------



## tracy pearman (Mar 14, 2011)

I live about 10 minutes away from the Dome.: victory: ..now do I go early and get a good selection or do I go late and get the bargains LOL!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I saw some panther chameleons but they were selling fast! However there were a few left, I saw one person buy about 7 at one time:gasp:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

tracy pearman said:


> I live about 10 minutes away from the Dome.: victory: ..now do I go early and get a good selection or do I go late and get the bargains LOL!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Go early for what you really want then go home and come back near closing time


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

in one word NO the june show is weak and hardly has any nice reps the september one it aint much better


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like I'll be going with the family. Probably take us about 2.5 hours to get there but OH is keen and we're looking for a nice snake. First time reptile show for us all. Any tips on what to expect, take, best way to work it? All advice very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Doug (Aug 2, 2010)

brian-andrews said:


> in one word NO the june show is weak and hardly has any nice reps the september one it aint much better


 What date is Sept. show please?


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

brian-andrews said:


> in one word NO the june show is weak and hardly has any nice reps the september one it aint much better


Really? I might not bother then!

I need to get some tubs and stuff, maybe a little glass viv or bulbs etc and see what reps / inverts I can get too!

Any word on mantids there?


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 11, 2009)

Graham and Janice will be there with LOADS of mantids usually.


----------

